

Kaplan Universities Gorilla Tactics at Recruiting Students - spoiledtechie
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/22/kaplan-university-guerilla-registration_n_799741.html?view=print

======
Umalu
Steve Eisman, who was featured in Michael Lewis's "The Big Short" as one of
the few who foresaw the housing bubble, recently gave a presentation titled
"For Profit Education: Subprime Goes to College." Worth flipping through:
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/32066986/Steve-Eisman-Ira-Sohn-
Con...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/32066986/Steve-Eisman-Ira-Sohn-Conference-
May-2010)

------
ptous
What do they use? Bananas?

p.s. It's "guerilla".

~~~
spoiledtechie
hah, spell check didn't work that time...

------
ayb
Gorilla != Guerilla

------
byoung2
It would be a good idea to get a confirmation of your withdrawal in writing to
avoid problems later.

------
guiseppecalzone
This is very similar to rebill offers.

The sale is the most important part of the process. Once made, the seller
makes it as difficult as possible to leave. LIke Kaplan, some people don't
even know they're a customer, until they've acquired a lot of debt.

------
swankpot
Here's another recent article about the unsavory practices of Kaplan's for-
profit university.

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/education/10kaplan.html>

------
spoiledtechie
This is disgusting. The fact they get away with it. But, I sort of see them as
an unethical startup...

~~~
thefool
they had 300 million in profits in 2009...

i don't think that qualifies as a startup.

